

Good Morning Routines - dlayf

Diving right into email in the morning seems to be a mistake, as I easily get side tracked.<p>What did you do in the morning on your most productive days?
======
loumf
There is research that confirms your intuition, but mostly because it taxes
cognitive energy reserves. Even if you can do it quickly or time-box it, it
leaves you less able to do hard things. Look for papers by Roy Baumeister, or
the book he co-wrote, "Willpower".

You want to start by building cognitive reserves and then use them on
something that requires it.

For me, that means working out at 6-7am. But, I think you need to figure it
out for yourself.

~~~
dlayf
Yeah that makes sense. I feel like I am most productive if I touch email twice
a day.

Also attacking the hardest thing that I have to do between 9am - 11am seems to
work well. I have more energy to get it done. Maybe that has to do with waking
up at 7, who knows.

------
gadders
They'll get your lower back sorted in no time.

[http://www.elitefts.com/education/training/good-mornings-
und...](http://www.elitefts.com/education/training/good-mornings-
understanding-a-great-exercise/)

~~~
FlopV
And all this time I just thought that guy at the gym had really bad squat
form!

